# protest this



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know if this post is will be permissible, but I was so offended by the treatment of this ray- while giving birth- that I felt it necessary to ask other utube members to protest the video. 
YouTube - ‪28496293‬‎


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

There are no words for that. You can be sure that I flagged him and sent him a personal email about this video...although I doubt this ******* will read it....


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Some people are like slinkys.
No real value in life but will bring a huge smile to your face when you push them down the stairs. 
Cheers!!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope he get stung by a stingray next time he catches one.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i cant even watch that.. 
my mouth is full of bad words..
i better stop typing.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

That was awful, I couldn't watch the whole thing. I just don't understand ppl sometimes, must be something wrong with me.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

no words to say.....no idea why some peolpe find joy in less than primitive acts like this. I doubt even a caveman would do this as he would understand feelings and pain...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that is just wrong........
even if i were not a fish lover i would never imagine somthing like this....


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

yah but how many local fisherman (who may be members of this site also) dont think twice about pulling a salmon or trout in their boat while they are moving upstream to try and procreate. Think about it. Just cause they arent dropping fry on the deck doesnt mean its any less barbaric.
I wont even eat fish.
All Fishermen Can KMA !!
Excet the ones that catch wild plecos and ship them to Canada.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I started watching but had to stop, no words to describe what i would like to do to people this cruel


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

sucks but this kinda stuff and worse goes on all the time, when i went to hungary i was in budapest feeding some ducks a rly cheap loaf of bread, there were probably over 100 ducks coming to me on the danube river there, and then 2 kids came and started throwing rocks at them, while their parents watched. that rly pissed me off, esp after the day before we saw a duck limping around w/ a broken leg wondering how that happened.

shark finning and whaling too both tick me off


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

..OMFG !! what a cruel thing to do ......obviously the guy is a complete looooser, and as I have said before " There's a reason some of the animal kingdom eat their young " . To bad he hasn't got run over by a truck or something .(  days not over yet  )..what ever fate he meets ...I hope its slow and soon all at the same time,what a dick /morron/embicile...the list could go on forever.
Some one start a This guys a DICK face book page ....please !!! I would if I knew how !! Damn!! ....thanks for the post I needed something to get my blood flowing .


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i don't understand this awful vid..i mean...like is it:
1) a private video from the youtube user
2)a clip from a korean news company made by the news group
3) a clip of this awful video that the news company is ranting about?
4) the youtube user is being this videeo to the public to see because it was on the news?

btw..whoever does this is pretty awful..i mean animal cruelty is one thing..but filming it too?..thats just messed up. also there is a difference between animal as food..and animal cruelty.


----------



## Srenaeb (Apr 24, 2010)

if they wanted to kill mama for sport and take her home as food,
least they could do was unhook the poor fish, and let the babies go. 
(did they? I couldn't watch to the end....started crying)


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

it didnt show but the babies were still on the dock tho when the clip ended


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

No comment...

Just pass me the gun...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well.... between this vid and the other vid posted today, safe to say my mood has gone south for the rest of the day. Absolutely heartbreaking to see these things  Youtube reallllllly needs to screen videos before letting them get posted. I really cannot believe the crap they allow on there. Upload a video with a popular song playing and it blocks the song for copyright BS....... upload a video with cruelty , whether it be to animals or humans and its totally acceptable. What a load of BS!! I hope that idiot burns in hell!! I'm by far a violent person but I truly would like to beat the *BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP* out of them!!


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

OMFG. Worst video ever. Made me cry and PISSES ME OFF. Poor mommy and babies.


----------



## leeann82 (Jun 16, 2010)

hey, I found a longer version of the same video. They are eventually put back in the water.

YouTube - Amazing Video of Sting-ray Giving Birth


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

dosent matter that they let them go (tho good thing they did). That is still torture, its like hanging your dog while its having puppies. That was a disterbing vid. bunch on dumb @$$es


----------

